# Shrimp Scampi W/QView Fast And Simple



## ronp (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought I had more pics, but I guess this is proof that it hapened.

I put the shrimp in a boat with plenty of butter and oreagno, basil, garlic and lemon pepper. Smoked it at 150' for 2 hours and added it to some pre cooked pasta.

Yummy.



Try it if you like smoke and shrimp.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks tasty ron, but that don't look like Barilla pasta there


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

As always Ron, your dishes are top notch. Looks great.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

Man you are always figuring out new food to throw into that smoker.  Another good looking qview.... thanks


----------



## oneshot (Jan 19, 2010)

Excellent Ron !!!!! Now that's some good lookin chow there buddy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What wood did ya use????


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great post Ron, I just smoked some spagetti w/clam sauce that was the bomb. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks great to me, nice work!


----------



## erain (Jan 19, 2010)

LMAO!!!!  for you all who dont know and correct me if i wrong..... but buzz works for barilla... 

looks good ron... maybe a lil heat added be good too!!!


----------



## ronp (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wondering what he meant.


----------



## pignit (Jan 19, 2010)

*Shweeeeeeet!*


----------



## gene111 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks good Ron!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gotta love the smoked shrimp. Nice looking meal Ron.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 19, 2010)

We love Scampi around here!!!!!


----------

